# MY GTR TK600R



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys, here are some pics of my GTR and before you ask yes i do have a beard lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice mate ; )

Love the plate and sticker, lol :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice :thumbsup:

I want a Litchfield keyring!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sure if you ask Iain at lichfields nicely I'm sure he'll sort something out for ya


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Where is the location you took them pics?


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good fella, I reckon you could have opened a can of worms regarding the key ring.... I haven't got one either!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

burnsey_100 said:


> Where is the location you took them pics?


Took it to our local residents park and ones in my back garden


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Keyring.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice plate, lovely motor too :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

looking cool takamo
just remember RED is top of the list when it comes to speed


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

That's looks sick Rab!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

andyg said:


> looking cool takamo
> just remember RED is top of the list when it comes to speed


Ever heard the saying Dark and Dangerous but Red does look good to :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> That's looks sick Rab!!!


Thank you Nazam


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

love the subtle touches... Team Khan... haha. I want that as soon as I go down to Litchfields in Oct....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

ameen said:


> love the subtle touches... Team Khan... haha. I want that as soon as I go down to Litchfields in Oct....


Thanks ameen, the TEAM KHAN represents me and my son it's our race name when we take our cars to shows or race them that's why our car is tagged as TK600R TK=team khan and 600bhp


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought you were some relation to the Boxer hence TK.

Looks neat. Black is by far the best and beasty/mean looking colour. Very nice


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

klidder said:


> I thought you were some relation to the Boxer hence TK.
> 
> Looks neat. Black is by far the best and beasty/mean looking colour. Very nice[/
> 
> He's a good boxer but no relation, we have been Team Khan for 15 years


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet...... custom sticker looks ace.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

ke11th said:


> Sweet...... custom sticker looks ace.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My lad makes the stickers so if anyone needs any personalised stickers give me a shout


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

burnsey_100 said:


> Where is the location you took them pics?


why would you want to know that???


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Takamo said:


> klidder said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were some relation to the Boxer hence TK.
> ...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll have one of them stickers, same as yours if you don't mind... Looks sick, won't go on the car till I head down to svm or litchfields I'n oct... Lol. Might need 650 tho.. If I go for injectors..haha


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Takamo said:


> My lad makes the stickers so if anyone needs any personalised stickers give me a shout


Yes they do look good..... lets see if I can come up with something unique to me.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No problem guys there will be a small cost of a tenner because he works for a tight git who normally charges minimum £25 for design and print but my lad will design it at home in his own time for ya but then has to get it cut at work. His tight git of a boss even charged me


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Takamo said:
> 
> 
> > How about bringing your car to the Jap Show and putting it on the Club Stand? http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164383-jap-show-2012-16-17-june.html
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'd have a similar design sticker that says SVM650R. I think you might sell a few of these along with 750, 850 etc


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

as5606 said:


> I'd have a similar design sticker that says SVM650R. I think you might sell a few of these along with 750, 850 etc


I'll get my lad to design a nice one then post it up


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good.. I'm excited.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

ameen said:


> Sounds good.. I'm excited.


Have the Gondoo's sorted out your refund yet or are they still p*ssing around :chairshot


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

lol, they are giving me 1450 back... but havent recieved it yet so will add the difference, and prob be booking it in to PW PRO with there next available date (5 weeks) or waiting till the Oct for 36month service and seeing Litchfields and Valet magic in the one trip. Dont know if I can hang on till then though.. lol.
Send me pm please for payment details whenever your son gets round to looking into those stickers. Thanks again.


----------



## RayGTR (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning GTR mate btw loving the plate!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, the stig sticker goes well with plate , the plate reads WHOS GTR and the sticker says Some Say He Has A Beard!!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

ameen said:


> lol, they are giving me 1450 back... but havent recieved it yet so will add the difference, and prob be booking it in to PW PRO with there next available date (5 weeks) or waiting till the Oct for 36month service and seeing Litchfields and Valet magic in the one trip. Dont know if I can hang on till then though.. lol.
> Send me pm please for payment details whenever your son gets round to looking into those stickers. Thanks again.


Well done Ameen. Sound like a good result when the money arrives. Hope the new wrap goes well for you.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Andy, PW Pro or valet magic should be the only choice for people considering wraps.. Lol.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Put up some close up pics when it's done good luk bro


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah no probs... car is being dropped 2moro... and will pick it up as soon as I get back from offshore. Within 3 weeks hopefully...ill be in touch.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Are you having it done in the same colours and sections because the car does LOOKS NICE FROM FAR BUT FAR FROM NICE


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if Ameen got his hard earned dosh back


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry takamo, I got like 75% of it back.. And the car got dropped off to Paul @ PW PRO yesterday...i couldn't wait till my 36 month service was due, so litchfields and valet magic would have been too long of a wait.
Paul is a great guy and seems vey knowledgeable on wrapping cars, I have till Tuesday to decide on the wrap?? Any suggestions, or same White with slight purple flip.. Lol
Everyone one of my family members have got totally different ideas, kind of funny. But can't please everyone.. Haha


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

And I'll get some pics up aswell.. Once complete...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

ameen said:


> Sorry takamo, I got like 75% of it back.. And the car got dropped off to Paul @ PW PRO yesterday...i couldn't wait till my 36 month service was due, so litchfields and valet magic would have been too long of a wait.
> Paul is a great guy and seems vey knowledgeable on wrapping cars, I have till Tuesday to decide on the wrap?? Any suggestions, or same White with slight purple flip.. Lol
> Everyone one of my family members have got totally different ideas, kind of funny. But can't please everyone.. Haha


I suppose 75% is better then nothing but i hope they choke on the other 25% the Bast*rds, as for colours I think your car colour choice did look good to be honest but it was a seriosly Sh*t job


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No doubt the wrappers will do a good job they look like professionals, I'm tempted to get mine done in white same as your first wrap with the carbon front and other bits because I'm getting fed up of washing mine to keep it clean all the time. If I were to get it done I would have to get it done inside out meaning including door jams etc because they look abit crap when you open the doors and it's a different colour. I'm off to Umrah this Thursday for two weeks so may when I get back.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

White flip purple that I had was amazing, real head turner but again a nightmare to keep clean. Especially the rear, all the exhaust soot spots the back and is difficult to take off. Spacers didn't help either on the sides...lol. Since I've done the White, I might do another colour now since I have the chance to start again. Thinking pearl blue/green flip or a orange/gold flip.. Well, that's what my brother and sister want. Ill just see what happens.. I'll be I'n touch when you get back from umrah, never know might even be I'n the area.. So you can have a quick look I'n person.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That will be nice to see it and to link up aswell take it easy and whichever colour scheme you choose hope it goes puka for ya


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

What colour wrap?


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

suprise... ill post pics once finished. lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sure It will look good InshaAllah


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Takamo said:


> I'll get my lad to design a nice one then post it up


Did your lad get chance to get some SVM650R stickers made up?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry guys my lad got made redundant about 6 weeks ago from where he use to work, he has designed some but not cut them out to see what the final product will look like, give me a week and I'll get something sorted out


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear that mate. No rush.....perhaps time he set himself up !


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

as5606 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. No rush.....perhaps time he set himself up !


Yup your rite I've told him the same thing but you know what young people are like today:chuckle:


----------

